

Shweeb [overhead monorail] wins $1m from Google in 2010 - mparlane
http://www.shweeb.co.nz/

======
cpeterso
$1?

I imagine the Shweebs' "new car smell" won't last long.

~~~
mparlane
How embarrasing.. 1 MILLION dollars. [ _dr evil_ ] I meant.

